# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Manned vehicles >  Sunseeker Duo, solar powered airplane, Solar Flight, Ramona, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Solar Flight

Home page - solar-flight.com/sunseeker-duo

----------


## Airicist

SUNSEEKER DUO first powered flights 

 Published on Oct 21, 2014




> Starting December 17 2013, the first powered flights were made in our new two seat solar powered airplane.

----------


## Airicist

First passenger flights 

 Published on Oct 21, 2014




> One of the first flights in the SUNSEEKER DUO with a second pilot, my wife Irena.

----------


## Airicist

Sunseeker Duo flight November 9, 2014

 Published on Nov 17, 2014




> Eric and Irena Raymond take us on a flight over the clouds in northern Italy

----------


## Airicist

Sunseeker Duo take off

Published on Jan 20, 2016




> Eric Raymond taking our friend for a flight with the Sunseeker Duo.

----------

